# Constantine (2004)



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2004)

*Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

Oh hell - I've just found out that Warner have made an adaptation of the DC Hellblazer story character - John Constantine - and put it on screen as "Constantine".

 And if anyone else is familiar with it, John Constantine - in the comics - was a lousy washed-up Liverpudlian, who was involved with prostitues, drugs, and demons.

 Somehow I just don;t see cute-faced Keanu pulling off a dirty-old-man-from-Liverpool-in-the-UK type character.

 Oh, hell. Another one ruined by the looks.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

from http://www.scifi.com

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]Francis Lawrence, who is directing the upcoming comic-book film _Constantine_, told SCI FI Wire that star Keanu Reeves is the perfect actor to play the troubled supernatural detective John Constantine. "Well, I don't want to get into anything sort of personal, but, I mean, Keanu is kind of a haunted guy, and he's sort of elusive and he's kind of mysterious," Lawrence said in an interview on the set in Compton, Calif., last December. "He's had some sort of tragic things happen to him, and I think [he] ... lives that life a little bit. He's also, I would say, a little self-destructive, which I think Constantine is, you know?"[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]Reeves plays Constantine, a man who straddles the realms of good and evil while fighting terminal cancer, based on the DC/Vertigo comic series _Hellblazer_. Lawrence also defended the decision to move the comic story to Los Angeles from London and to make Constantine an American, instead of an Englishman, as he is in the comic.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]"Interesting question," Lawrence said. "What I think first attracted me to this project was just the character himself. Not the fact that he was English, not the fact that he had blond hair and not the fact that he wore an olive-colored trench coat. It was sort of what made him who he was. And I think we've maintained that."[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]What is that, exactly? "I think it's the whole idea of an antihero," Lawrence said. "This guy that sort of understands the world to be a place that normal people don't know exists. I think that he's sort of a supernatural, hard-boiled detective. He reminds me of the Sam Spades and characters from the classic film noirs." _Constantine_ is set to open in September.[/font]


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

LOL!!!

   This sounds like another prime example of simply putting a brand name onto a product completely unrelated!

   Constantine had spiky blond-hair - it was part of his trademark. He was from Liverpool - another big part of it.

 I don't know whether to laugh or cry. They might as well dress someone up as Superman, and call it Batman. That's what it sounds like they're doing here. I mean, if they couldn't even be bothered to get Keanu to dye his hair...

John Constantine isn't a dark-haired film-noir-esque "occult detective" - he's one of the great anti-heroes: a scouse screw-up who f*cks about with powerful magic (apologies - the language is an indication of what he actually does, rather than personal passion  ).


   Here's the _real_ John Constantine:

   Cover art - saving a friend from the devil - poster pic


----------



## mzarynn (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

They had to move it to America.  They knew Keanu Reeves couldn't pull off an English accent.  The comic book pictures kind of look like Russell Crowe.  I could see him playing a sleaseball with spiky blonde hair.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

If Russel Crowe could sound even remotely British, then he would quite fit the bill. 

 But Keanu...as an American...makes you wonder what part of the Hellblazer concept they are actually keeping.


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

I haven't read much of Hellblazer, but I do know that Ralph Fiennes would have great in the role.

Anyone seen him in Ibsen's Brand?

http://ralphfiennes.hypermart.net/ralphencounters/brandencounters/brandinterviews.htm

In that one he played an all or nothing priest. He played the role well and he would have made a great Hellblazer.

One can hope for a real film called Hellblazer rather than a Hollywood version called Constantine.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

Trouble is, the rights are no doubt bought. But...Fiennes could have been a great choice.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

Argh! In the trailer, they pronounce "Contantine" as like "Constan_teen_", rather than "time" as in "time"!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/constantine/

 I remember reading Jamie Delano writing specifically against that.


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

HAHAH!!! The first time I saw this title, I thought it was about Contantine - the First Holy Roman Emperor!!! Oooopsy, is my face red?!?!?

Firstly, in America, would anyone want to watch a film about a "lousy washed-up Liverpudlian, who was involved with prostitues, drugs, and demons"??? For a start they wouldn't understand the Liverpudlian accent!!!

And it wouldn't be cost effective, when they can change the details and make it about an American, and use a saleable name...

THAT'S HOLLYWOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

I'm gutted, would have been great laugh to see keeanu mangling a scoucer accent. he can barely manage english.
Why can hollywood not leave well enough alone?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

John Constantine is one of the great anti-heroes of comic literature. The idea that the blonde-haired English anti-hero has become a dark-haried American hero, is such a major paradigm shift that it's hard to see the "Hellblazer" connection as anything but a rubber stamp on a project that otherwise has no foundations.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

What Brian said. 

Alan Moore has it that Constantine's appearance was initially based on Sting. People associated with the movie say that Sting is too old now - surely youth isn't a big part of this character? - and that he can't act well enough, which may be right, but I hardly think Reeves' thespian abilities are that outstanding. Bah. This is is all humbug.


----------



## foxxglove (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Constantine: the Hellblazer Movie*

Keanu Reeves?  Keanu Reeves?  He's just not old enough to play John C., did they just pick his name out of a hat? Why do they ruin things like this for me?  I loved Hellblazer and when I read I see things as a movie.  I had read somewhere about sting being the inspiration of the character so of course that was who I cast.  
I won't be able to not see it.  and it will all be ruined for me know.

This is why I am so glad that the Sandman movie never got off the ground.


----------



## Neon (Dec 19, 2004)

Has anyone else seen the trailers for this?  While I'm not much of a Keanu Reeves fan he nevertheless appears in great movies.  I personally think this one looks really interesting... too bad it doesn't come out until February.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2004)

I've torn my hair out a little over this, having once been a strong follower of the comic series:

http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2103


----------



## Leto (Dec 19, 2004)

I saw, I cried, I was relived to know it won't worth the ticket to see it. 

this is not my Constantine, fortunatly he's still well alive in his monthly comics.


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't follow the comics, but have been looking forward to seeing it. Can someone tell me what exactly the storyline (of the comics) is?


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 29, 2004)

HAHAHAH.. When I first saw the title, I thought there was a movie about the first Holy Roman Emperor Constantine... 

Keanu Reeves in the title role??? Yeah, right!!!

Anyhoo... I haven't read the Constantine Comic Series, though I've read the posts about the series... Get the impression that the comic followers are a little dismayed by the prospect... I don't think there will EVER be a comic series that is faithfully shown on the big screen...


----------



## Leto (Dec 30, 2004)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> I don't follow the comics, but have been looking forward to seeing it. Can someone tell me what exactly the storyline (of the comics) is?


 This site is one of the best to understand the comics : http://www.insanerantings.com/hell/

 To sum up th character, John Constantine  is a british con man and maigician who deals with occult, and fight Hell and Heaven all the same, on a daily basis. He is bad luck for his friends and girlfriends. Almost all of them except one (or two, Kit is safe too ?) have died in a painful way, and most are damned by his fault. He's written in the mature reader line of DC comics.


----------



## Old Nick (Dec 30, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I don't think there will EVER be a comic series that is faithfully shown on the big screen...


Spider-Man?
X-Men?

A few changes, sure. But still pretty close I'd say.


----------



## The Master™ (Dec 30, 2004)

Some pretty MAJOR changes...

Some pretty MAJOR screw ups... Spider-man - telling almost everyone who he is??? No external web-slinger??? Doctor Octopus WITHOUT a German accent??? Pizza delivery??? MJ going out with John Jameson???
X-Men - many principal characters missing (both good and bad - Beast, ArchAngel, Gambit, Juggernaut)??? A naked blue Mystique??? Toad (YIKES)??? Colosus as a boy??? Iceman as a boy???


----------



## Old Nick (Dec 30, 2004)

On the other hand, if they'd thrown in all the missing characters in X-men, then we'd be looking at 5+ hours movies. Now, I wouldn't mind that,  but the non-hardcore fans would most likelly not like that. To many characters for them to remember.

And common, German accent and pizza deliver aren't exactly major changes.

These two movies are easily among the better when it comes to sticking close to the original. It could be better, but I cant think of any movies that are closer to the original medium (except maybe Interview with the vampire).


----------



## ravenus (Dec 30, 2004)

Tim Burton's *Batman* movies

Richard Donner's *Superman*...wait, I liked it more than the comics. Reeve redfined the Superman persona in my mind


----------



## Leto (Dec 30, 2004)

Old Nick said:
			
		

> These two movies are easily among the better when it comes to sticking close to the original. It could be better, but I cant think of any movies that are closer to the original medium (except maybe Interview with the vampire).


  Since when Tom Cruise is six feet tall and has a french accent ???

 Although Master you're overreacting, both Sam Raimi and  Bryan Singer movies were true to the essence of the comics. 

 and LXG, while certainly direspectful of Alan Moore's work was at least a good pop-corn movie (to rent and see in a rainy afternoon). I fear Constantine (from what I saw so far) won't even be that. At least to my taste.
 Shibia
 Comic reader since Giant X-men-1


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 30, 2004)

I've not read the comics, but seen the trailer. I'm intruiged, it looks good. 

I just hope it's not going to be one of those typical comics made film movie


----------



## ravenus (Dec 30, 2004)

Sick of comic book heroes who are leather-clad angsty types...everybody is doing those now.


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup, it was original in the beginning, but now it's "been there done that". So that's why I have my doubts about this movie. 

Does anyone know when it's going to be released in Europe?


----------



## DNSimmons (Dec 31, 2004)

i'm very much so interested in this movie


----------



## Old Nick (Jan 1, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> Sick of comic book heroes who are leather-clad angsty types...everybody is doing those now.


Leather-clad and angsty is something John Constantine is not...

...or at least not in the comic, that is.


----------



## Quest (Jan 1, 2005)

I did a feature on the upcoming Constantine film on my website.  I understand that it's not exactly similar to the comics series, which I've never read.  I am interested in this film, nonetheless.

Spiderman was probably one of the closest adaptations of a comic book to the movie screen.  A number of changes were made, but Spiderman 1 and 2 still took a lot of their storylines actually from comic books.

The Superman films changed things greatly from what was being done at the time.  Now, due to John Byrne, they are actually pretty close to the comics.  Reeve was excellent as Superman.

The Batman films I think were pretty close to the comics at the time.  The Joker was changed a bit, but with the Burton/Keaton films, were they really all that different?  The villains got more and more different than their counterparts as the films went on.  Robin was greatly different, too.  But still closer than Superman.

The X-Men was an entirely different story.  They were fairly close, but they did change the origin and the "starting team" of X-Men.  It was a hard series to adapt, since the team had changes so much over the years, and continues to change.  What they did use was fairly close to what was done in the comics.  

As I said, I'm not really familiar with the Hellblazer series, but what I've read about Constantine intrigues me.


----------



## Leto (Jan 1, 2005)

May I suggest you to have a look to some Jamie Delano or Garth Ennis Hellblazer's trade paper back to get to know a bit the character ? All of them are great read.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 1, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> Sick of comic book heroes who are leather-clad angsty types...everybody is doing those now.


LOL and in most cases doing them wrong.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 17, 2005)

*Constantine*

I haven't read the comics that this film is meant to be based on, and from the trailer it looks ot be a gfx fest much like Hellboy.

However...what are peoples impressions, has anyone read the comics?


----------



## Leto (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Yes, I have. Must be why from the trailer I saw I won't get to see it.At least as an comic adaptation. Basically, the movie relation to comics lies only on the main character's name. A little like what happened to the League of Extraordinary gentlemen. Must be the Alan Moore's curse... 
It's maybe a good pop-corn movie, but I think going to see it with the comics in mind is the worst thing to do.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Why oh why did they not cast Jude Law as Constantine. He has the eyes, the presence...Reeves looks way too young and blameless to ever be the HELLBLAZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:Crawls away weeping in geekboy sorrow:


----------



## Leto (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> Why oh why did they not cast Jude Law as Constantine. He has the eyes, the presence...Reeves looks way too young and blameless to ever be the HELLBLAZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :Crawls away weeping in geekboy sorrow:



Considering that John is now close to 50, Keanu Reeves who's around 40 is more in the same age area than a young one as Jude Law. 

Anyway, as this Constantine isn't even Brit and takes place in LA (Papa Midnight in LA ????), forget the comics before watching it.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Good point, but Reeves still looks wayyy too young. Good for him and all, but...


BTW, Alan Moore apparently mentally dissociates himself from the movie version each time he signs the rights of one of his creations away, so he gets the money and none of the grief. Sensible man. 

Saw advance scenes from the movie - actually looks quite moody, stylish and cool, but I think it's become too hard for me to swallow big-screen distortions of well-loved stories.


----------



## Leto (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Alan Moore is a wise man. I guess i'll do like I did when LXG came out. Waited to watch it on DVD.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I'm still going to go and watch it at the cinema, strangely I prefer to watch the really absorbing films at home where I don't run the risk of encountering passing imbeciles.

Constantine seems much as Hellboy did, a good yarn to sit and munch popcorn over


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



> strangely I prefer to watch the really absorbing films at home where I don't run the risk of encountering passing imbeciles


 Oddly, I work on that basis too. I'd rather see the popcorn flicks in the theatre, where they're meant to be seen.


----------



## Neon (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I'm not a big Keanu Reeves fan either, I personally think he's a bad actor.  But somehow he's in a lot of movies I really like.  I do plan to see this, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I'm still viewing the whole thing with a very cynical eye - sort of like if the new Batman movie were about a Frenchman in Paris who dresses in red to catch art theives to then inflict a tongue lashing on the finer points of Hegellian dialectics.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				I said:
			
		

> I'm still viewing the whole thing with a very cynical eye - sort of like if the new Batman movie were about a Frenchman in Paris who dresses in red to catch art theives to then inflict a tongue lashing on the finer points of Hegellian dialectics.



Actually....if that were being made, I'd be looking forward to it...because it could only be made by someone Pyhtoesque, and if it wasn't then I'd have the opportunity to kill myself laughing all the way through, loudly and in the cinema


----------



## Leto (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				I said:
			
		

> I'm still viewing the whole thing with a very cynical eye - sort of like if the new Batman movie were about a Frenchman in Paris who dresses in red to catch art theives to then inflict a tongue lashing on the finer points of Hegellian dialectics.


Like Fantomas ?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

So who's seen it? She has: http://www.literature-ph.com/2005/02/constantine-hell-yes.php


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Kate Beckinsale ?

She acts better than this dear Keanu... 

Who's playing Papa Midnite (btw, the miniserie is quite good so far) ?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

But Leto, Reeves does _nothing _at all for me, whereas Beckinsale makes me wiggle...oh wait, this must be one of those differences in perception between Europeans and Asians I keep hearing about.


----------



## Leto (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Thinks that's more a male/female difference in perception. What I prefer in Keanu Reeves is not his body but his voice.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Ok...another Constantine post...

Does anyoen think Keanu Reeves is going to do John Constantine justice?

Lets face it, the character is basically a seedy gitbag with few personal morals, a strong conscience and a tendency to get people damned for all time.

After reading the comics I have a worry that it could be akin to the mess that  Azzarello made of the series during his tenure as author.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ravenus (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I haven't read the comics but Keanu is alright in the movie...his deadpan demeanor actually makes sense in this role. That said he isn't especially seedy...think a sombre kind of Van Helsing (the movie character, not the good doctor)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Reeves is a seriously poor actor.  He ruined Dracula.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Reeves is a seriously poor actor.  He ruined Dracula.



I don't think he's especially a poor actor, just tends to be miscast quite a lot. He was good in Bill & Ted....which doesn't say much, but I also think he was good in the first Matrix film.

I don't think he is suitable for the role of Constantine, far too serious in demeanour nowadays, or back in his B&T days far too inane.

Constantine only ever got 'serious' because his generally cavalier approach to life got him into trouble.
The character has a history of getting involved in battle which aren't his because he likes to play the somehwat jaded 'Knight in Shining Armour' and by being bloodied first it gives him the excuse to rip someone'somthing a new one.

Quite a complex character and a distinctly British character in terms of cultural inheritance and bias.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Reeves is a poor actor.  Superman 2 was perhaps his greatest movie.  Anyway I thought he was D-dickie dead.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Reeves is a poor actor. Superman 2 was perhaps his greatest movie. Anyway I thought he was D-dickie dead.



hehe 

Dude...you have to stop sniffing the glue...it's rotting your brain


----------



## ravenus (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Reeves is a poor actor. Superman 2 was perhaps his greatest movie. Anyway I thought he was D-dickie dead.


Just in case you didn't know...he was Reeve.


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Reeves is a seriously poor actor. He ruined Dracula.


 
He wasn't the only one...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

My old Drama teacher at college went to Drama School with Gary Oldman, we even got to meet him once briefly.
As I understand it he had huge fun going OTT with that role


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

constantine opens in uk cinemas on friday. i'm going to see it. friday night out. woohoo!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

It opened here for previews on Saturday.....it's interesting....they seem to have kept tru to the general feel of Hellblazer but transposed everything to America.

The jury is still out for me, I'll make my mind up when I take my other half to see it next weekend.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Reeves NEARLY ruined Dracula; gotta agree with that. But Gary Oldman saved it. That was a great film.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Appart from bill and ted, i've never really liked reeves. meh.  i agree about dracula, and as for the matrix, i'll chance the cabages and say that i felt the films could have been so much more than they were. even the first one. To many concepts were left by the roadside to wither without notice. For me, the best thing about the matrix movies was Lawrence Fishburn.
However, there is nothing else appealing in cineams at the moment (i'm not a big one for rom coms or kiddie movies), so i'm gonna bite the bullet and watch constantine anyway.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Appart from bill and ted, i've never really liked reeves. meh.  i agree about dracula, and as for the matrix, i'll chance the cabages and say that i felt the films could have been so much more than they were. even the first one. To many concepts were left by the roadside to wither without notice. For me, the best thing about the matrix movies was Lawrence Fishburn.
> However, there is nothing else appealing in cineams at the moment (i'm not a big one for rom coms or kiddie movies), so i'm gonna bite the bullet and watch constantine anyway.



What she said. 

In fact Lawrence Fishburn would have made an astounding Constantine.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I have never been disapointed with him in a movies. hes is always supurb. First thing I watched him in was Just Cause, with Sean Connery. He is one of the very few actors who will actualy inspire me to watch a film!


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

"Deep Cover" was his signature film for me, I reckon.

Have you noticed the startling phenomenon of how much older or younger he looks depending on whether or not his head is shaved?


----------



## BelleMorte (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I saw Constantine and I must say that I did enjoyed it... I go to the movie to be entretained.... not to criticize the actors.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Well, I've enjoyed it. 
except the ending.
why do american movie makers have to make everything nice and neat and twee in the end? Whoever wrote that ending needs shooting!


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Ivy, they left the ending that way because they want to continue it into a franchise.  Another trilogy basically.   

I thought the world created in the story was fabulous.  Sci-Fi/Fantasy is so littered with "demon plane" type of stuff, but it's still a new thing to the box office.  Mr.  Reeves seemed a little wooden in his acting though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Chimeco said:
			
		

> Ivy, they left the ending that way because they want to continue it into a franchise. Another trilogy basically.


that didn't bug me, it was 

**********SPOILERS****************


John Constantine having a piece of gum rather than a ciggarette and going off to clean up his life that really did me. Up to that point he'd been an individual. flawed, but with attitude. I just felt that he was screwed in the end, and should have been just as angry and full of rage as at the begining. An iconic cigarette would have symoblised that nicely without being all 'neat and sweat and wrapped up in a little bow* so that the audience could understand his redemption.
BAH, the ending sucked!


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

that would have been a nice touch at the ending.  Him lighting up in the face of redemption.  Nothing learned..  How true of life.


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Circus Cranium said:
			
		

> Reeves NEARLY ruined Dracula; gotta agree with that. But Gary Oldman saved it. That was a great film.


 
You know I watched that again on cable last night and you know I think that Dracula's hair did a better job of acting in this film than Reeves did. That was painful. Too bad I couldn't fast forward it.


----------



## Alia (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Thinks that's more a male/female difference in perception. What I prefer in Keanu Reeves is not his body but his voice.


 
 
It is not true for me. His voice turns me off. If it wasn't for his body I won't even watch a single movie he plays in. I can't get over the surfer tone he has to actually enjoy the movie he is playing in, especially the more serious roles such as Constantine. Matrix is a good movie, minus Keanu. Although the leather and sunglasses were sexy. 
Enough critizing Keanu...
As far as the movie, I liked it, especially the devil. Although, if I had to do it all over again, I would wait for the DVD.
Alia


----------



## Leto (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Alia, I'm the girl who think Brad Pitt is dull. And I have a thing for deep voice.

However, haven't had time to watch Constantine, may wait for the DVD to be out now.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Alia, I'm the girl who think Brad Pitt is dull. And I have a thing for deep voice.
> 
> However, haven't had time to watch Constantine, may wait for the DVD to be out now.


I agree there, Leto, Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise and Leo De Caprio, do nothing except make me not want to watch a film!


----------



## rune (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I've never read the comic version so went into the movie without any bias thoughts.  I loved it    It had lots of shock factor, especially for the first half of the movie, even had a creepy atmosphere at times.  I also think Reeves played a good part


----------



## Alia (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> I agree there, Leto, Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise and Leo De Caprio, do nothing except make me not want to watch a film!


I totally agree with both of you Leto & Ivy! 
Alia


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> I agree there, Leto, Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise and Leo De Caprio, do nothing except make me not want to watch a film!



Ditto. 

You don't see great screen beauties, like Gregory Peck anymore...

*sigh*


----------



## Leto (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

The problem now is most actors have good looking regular features but no real charm. And no personnality (at least shown on screen).


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

With of course the  notable exceptions of Brendan Frasier (sigh George oh George wherefore art thou george) and Hugh Jackman (don't care if he can't act, love his butt in spandex...)


----------



## Leto (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Of course...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

The Hollywood 'Plastic Person' syndrome. This is why I like British films, 28 days later was fairly fantastic but my recent favourite was 'Shaun of the Dead'....the sheer stupidity reminded me of well....me


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> With of course the  notable exceptions of Brendan Frasier (sigh George oh George wherefore art thou george) and Hugh Jackman (don't care if he can't act, love his butt in spandex...)



Sorry. It is me again, disagreeing as always. Hugh Jackman can act, I reckon, and rather well. From what I've seen of him he can carry off theatrical and natural. The chap is nicely gorgeous, no earthly doubt, lovely wide-apart eyes. It hasn't, I think, stopped him being a capable actor. It may have caused him to be in some terrible films...

(But I don't seem to be able to fancy him at all! What's wrong with me? I cannot tell why. Perhaps because he was Wolverine. Poor lad. He's probably devastated.  )


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I do agree that Jackman can act. For a gander at his thespian chops, check out an Australian movie called Paperback Writer, where he plays a tough, taciturn truck driver who somehow writes a romance novel that becomes a bestseller. Trouble is, he submitted it under the name of a girl who works in the local diner, and now there's talk of press conferences and signings... 


Not an immortal cinematic classic, but a decent feelgood flick, and he does turn in a good performance.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Besides, he looks like a MAN dammit, not like the billion odd metrosexuals that populate Hollywood now.


----------



## Andyhug (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Well, I've enjoyed it.
> except the ending.
> why do american movie makers have to make everything nice and neat and twee in the end? Whoever wrote that ending needs shooting!


 
What happened at the end? I had to leave the cinema because of an emergency, just as a somewhat camp Satan smashed through a glass door >< Anyway I didn't even know it was adapted from a comic until now. What I will say is that I didn't particularly enjoy this movie.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				Andyhug said:
			
		

> What happened at the end? I had to leave the cinema because of an emergency, just as a somewhat camp Satan smashed through a glass door >< Anyway I didn't even know it was adapted from a comic until now. What I will say is that I didn't particularly enjoy this movie.


Hem  hem, i did give away the ending on page three of this thread, won't do it again here or i'll get smacked with a rotten tomato between the eyes


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Just to qualify, jackman can pull off things decently, when i say he can't act, I do mean that he is not in the same league as Frasier (see gods and monsters, mrs winterbourne, the quiet american).


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 28, 2005)

*Constantine*

Constantine fan to the core, I have the books, games, and all. The firm looks like one of those films made for a sequel but good all the same. Strange how they made satan more powerful than Gabriel, I thought she was the right hand of God. Anyway 8/10.


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I've never read the books, but I enjoyed the film.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

It was like a kids collage of the comic series, I have them all and enjoyed all of them apart from the Azzarello set....which almost put me off the series.
Azzarello seemed to lack the understanding that the character was already extablished, so just went ahead and screwed around.

Anyhow, The film was good, not particularly true to the comics, because hey...Constantine was *English* and his transformation to American kind lost a lot of his charm...but overall a good popcorn movie.


----------



## Alia (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I haven't ever read the comic books, but I did watch the movie in the theathers.  I have to say, I left asking a lot of questions and a little disappointed with the Constantine character.  I personally not a Keenu Reeves fan (well maybe when I was younger and more ignorant to bad acting), I can't get over his irritating voice to actually enjoy the Constantine character.  I like the ideas and storyline, the special effects were cool and Rachel Weisz was brilliant and that for me, made the movie. I actually would like to see a sequel, but not with Reeves.


----------



## rune (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Constantine comes out on the 11th July    There's a 2 disc version - hoping to get that one


----------



## rune (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*



			
				rune said:
			
		

> Constantine comes out on the 11th July  There's a 2 disc version - hoping to get that one


 
I've got this one order now.  Included it with my order for the new HP book


----------



## don sky (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Constatine was outta this world. I guess I'm glad I didn't read the comic first coz from wat I hear, the movie doesn't do it justice! I thot it was pulled off pretty well!

Ladies & gentleman, Hugh jackman can act! He is quite versatile and I lyked him in Kate and Leopold! That movie will bring out the Gentleman in guys even if its only for 2,6 nanoseconds! Believe me, that's a lot for hardcore traditional manly men


----------



## rune (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I recieved the DVD set today   Got to glance at it before Hubby hid it away until my birthday


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

What did you all expect of Hugh Jackman folks, he's an Aussie after all!!!    

Other then that I saw him in Oklahama, he has a very good voice indeed... 

I saw Kate and Leopold with a girlfriend several years back at the Cinema and I thought this was a really nice, charming film, he's just a talented guy like all us Aussies...


----------



## ravenus (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

I notice that most of the current manly looking Hollywood stars appear to come from Aussieland/New Zealand (Jackman, Crowe, Mortensen). Otherwise you only get dull metrosexuals like Tom Cruise and Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Apropos of that, check this out: http://champandchump.blogspot.com/2005/07/hugh-jackman-v-russell-crowe.html


----------



## Leto (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

Agree about the winner. Nuff said.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Constantine*

i'd agree, just based on the spandex angle, and of course that i've never even seen gladiator...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 22, 2005)

*constantine questions: Spoilers*

I've just re-watched constantine, and have some questions for people who know the series, Conatantine is very confident in deporting balthazar, but when confronted with the prospect of deporting Gabriel, prays for intervention, before taking matters into his own hands. From the overview of the character that I have, I don't get that. I'd think that he'd deport angel or demon, if they broke the rules. he does afterall describe god as 'a kid with an ant farm'
also, this obsession with getting into heaven, is that as huge a theme as is played in the film? i have others, but they can wait


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

The Gabriel confrontation comes from a Garth Ennis story, which has John Constantine remove Gabriel's wings with a chainsaw!! I'm not sure if I ever bought that issue, though, but that may be the place to look for references on why the movie may have taken that approach.

I don't believe that Heaven or even angels played any real role in the Jamie Delano run of stories, though demons weren't uncommon - but issues such as the lung cancer plot again is part of a Garth Ennis story.

There were elements from a range of different Hellblazer stories in the film...

Sorry, not a great reply, but hopefully Knivesout can add as he's visited the series more recently.


----------



## Leto (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*



			
				I said:
			
		

> The Gabriel confrontation comes from a Garth Ennis story, which has John Constantine remove Gabriel's wings with a chainsaw!! I'm not sure if I ever bought that issue, though, but that may be the place to look for references on why the movie may have taken that approach.


Because Gabriel is the one who sled Ellie's angelic lover (Ellie being a succubus and a friend of Constantine) and John helped her get her revenge. Certainly wasn't part of any Hollywood movie.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

Indeed, but in the comics and movie, Gabriel lost his/her wings, so it may be possible there are clues in that story?

I think now I'd already stopped reading Hellblazer by then - I was much more a fan of the psychological approach Delano took, and found Ennis a bit too concerned with bloody effect. Gaiman used him well in Books of Magic. 

2c.


----------



## Leto (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

BTW Brian, could you check your PM box at Freecafe ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

Well, that doesn't sound like the Constantine in the comics. He wouldn't pray to god, for sure, and he is not interested in getting into heaves as much as staying out of hell, because he has too many enemies in hell, including Satan. Also, in the comic at least, Constantine is pretty kicked with theopportunity to saw off Gabriel's wings. 

Ennis' run was more gory than Delano's classic work, but he did a lot more justice to the wizard from Newcastle than Brian Azzarelly did, more recently. I still have to catch up on Ellis' run though.


----------



## Leto (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

JP and Brian you'd like Mike Carey current run. It's a fair mix between Delano and Ennis.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

Yes, a lot of Hellblazer fans seem to appreciate Carey's work. A tpb, All His Engines, was released lately, I think. Don't they have a woman writing the series just now? Forgot her name, but there aren't that many female comic writers.


----------



## Leto (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

Denise Mina, can't comment on her work I'm late at my comic shop. Will tell you next Saturday.
In the meantime, an interesting reading: http://www.newsarama.com/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=36567


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*



> *JC won’t be talking about his feelings or cooking.  Not very much anyway.*



Sounds...intriguing. 

Did you read azzarello's Hard Time storyline? What did you think? i'm very torn about it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

this seems to be a consistant problem with comic adaptations, which version to use, and how to make it visually stimulating for movie audiences only.
from what i've seen of the books, the film didn't stick to ridgidly with constantine's character, making him quit smoking even. meh. they seemed to loose that 'screw you' attitude at the end.


----------



## Leto (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

Nope I haven't, I only own Freeze over and Highwater TPB for the Azzarello run.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

It all sounds intriguing - John Constantine is such a great character that I may just get a few issues if I find myself near a comic store anytime soon. 

Do I have bragging rights for having issues #1 and #2?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

bragging will only make us bitter


----------



## Leto (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*



			
				I said:
			
		

> Do I have bragging rights for having issues #1 and #2?


Nope as I have them to  But we can found a club.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

can we play loud music and annoy the local teenagers?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

Grrr. You braggarts.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: constantine questions: Spoilers*

I missed out on the Sandman #1 & #2 though - now that would allow for bragging indeed.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jun 12, 2012)

Watching this on ITV - it looks brilliant!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 12, 2012)

And the woman who plays Gabriel, Tilda Swinton, is a local in my small town.  Great actress, too, and does the angel very well.


----------



## Dave (Jun 13, 2012)

And the witch in Narnia and the mother in We Need to Talk About Kevin.


----------

